

Blatant claim, stupid reporting. Shameful from the Hindu, India - ameyakarve
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/chennai/he-has-arrears-in-engineering-phd-in-physics/article5278851.ece?homepage=true
This was a letter that actually prompted the newspaper to look into what they had published
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;148zwzQbZn6ytFwW0bn98CE9UAvYPNKHQNIgkULxnWKE&#x2F;preview?pli=1&amp;sle=true
======
ameyakarve
This was a letter that actually prompted the newspaper to look into what they
had published
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/148zwzQbZn6ytFwW0bn98CE9U...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/148zwzQbZn6ytFwW0bn98CE9UAvYPNKHQNIgkULxnWKE/preview?pli=1&sle=true)

